

GCHQ Slides Cribbed from Bell and Whaley’s Book ‘Cheating and Deception’ - EthanHeilman
http://ethanheilman.tumblr.com/post//gchq-deception-slides-cribbed-from-bell-and-whaleys

======
ttctciyf
Thanks for the info!

We should remember that UK intelligence has a venerable history of
plagiarising from public sources:

> The British government's latest report on Iraq's non-compliance with weapons
> inspections, which claims to draw on "intelligence material", has been
> revealed as a wholesale plagiarism of three old and publicly-available
> articles, one of them by a graduate student in California. The compiler did
> not even clean up the typos or standardize the spelling.

[http://www.fas.org/irp/news/2003/02/uk020603.html](http://www.fas.org/irp/news/2003/02/uk020603.html)

